# 20" Storm Madison, WI



## WIPensFan

I took a bunch of pictures ( with my cell phone, sorry bout quality ) from our recent blizzard! Very wet and heavy snow. We had nothing before this. This account has various sized islands and different sections as well as parking signs, handicap signs, privacy plantings and dumpsters that make plowing a PITA. Also, about 8" curbs bordering everything. During the day there are cars parked everwhere. The final 2 plowings I did with my Bobcat and 88" bucket because I had to stack as high as possible. I plowed this place 8 times over 2 days. They have access to every parking stall they have. Thumbs Up

Pics are boring but I will put them all up. First is just shop with everthing cramed inside to stay warm. Thanks.


----------



## WIPensFan

More pics...


----------



## WIPensFan

And more..


----------



## WIPensFan

Last ones... This is also a corner lot with walks.


----------



## FF/P215

Glad somebody got some snow! Looks like you started to run out of stacking room already!


----------



## White Gardens

WIPensFan;1544416 said:


> I plowed this place 8 times over 2 days.


We generally never have that opportunity here with big storms. Seems like when we get a massive snow storm, it's met with 40mph winds and ends up being impossible to plow with a storm.

..........


----------



## maelawncare

OMG I AM SO JEALOUS!!!! We have never gotten snow above 12" And that was before my time.

I sure hope we get some white gold here. Nice pics, just next time. Take a good camera. Im bringing my DSLR and Gopro with me this year.


----------



## WIPensFan

maelawncare;1544501 said:


> OMG I AM SO JEALOUS!!!! We have never gotten snow above 12" And that was before my time.
> 
> I sure hope we get some white gold here. Nice pics, just next time. Take a good camera. Im bringing my DSLR and Gopro with me this year.


I know, I have a good camera too. I had it and took a few shots but have not put them on the computer. I took most of the pictures when everything was done. I rarely feel like stopping what I'm doing to take pictures, it always seems like a huge chore during the storm. Cell phone is easy to email pics and then upload here.

Don't be jealous, this storm took it's toll on everyone here who plows for a living. Yes, you make money, but only if you survive and don't break your body or equipment.


----------



## BC Handyman

WIPensFan;1544536 said:


> Don't be jealous, this storm took it's toll on everyone here who plows for a living. Yes, you make money, but only if you survive and don't break your body or equipment.


This is a good & true statment, Its the only thing I dont like about large/long storms. I'm pushing my limits with my current storm. I'll be back at it in a few hrs.


----------



## snocrete

Lot looks good Greg! Glad somebody is getting snow......do you spread salt(or sand) much, or do you hire it out? Cant remember if I asked you that before? But I dont see any spreaders on your trucks?


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1544570 said:


> Lot looks good Greg! Glad somebody is getting snow......do you spread salt(or sand) much, or do you hire it out? Cant remember if I asked you that before? But I dont see any spreaders on your trucks?


I have a Boss spreader on the 98' pickup. I always had more salting to do by hand with 5 gal. buckets or push spreader than spreading with a vehicle. Lots of walks and driveways. This account and one other I no longer do required the tailgate spreader.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice clean lots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buck331

WIPensFan;1544536 said:


> I know, I have a good camera too. I had it and took a few shots but have not put them on the computer. I took most of the pictures when everything was done. I rarely feel like stopping what I'm doing to take pictures, it always seems like a huge chore during the storm. Cell phone is easy to email pics and then upload here.
> 
> Don't be jealous, this storm took it's toll on everyone here who plows for a living. Yes, you make money, but only if you survive and don't break your body or equipment.


Looks like the really wet & heavy stuff. Must have been pretty tough on equipment! Did you guys experience "extreme cold temps" immediately following the storm?


----------



## Longae29

Glad we only got a few inches. First storm had to be fun with that much snow. The cobwebs go away pretty quick id imagine. We will be in Madison tonight doing some stacking at our properties. Lesson learned don't hire a sub 90 miles away who doesn't have a wheel loader


----------



## alldayrj

damn thats a hell of a kick off storm, you did a good job though. 

makes me miss those good ole blizzards and 24+ hours in a skid steer staring at snow banks


----------



## WIPensFan

TKLAWN;1544660 said:


> Nice clean lots! Thanks for posting.


Thank you.



Buck331;1544734 said:


> Looks like the really wet & heavy stuff. Must have been pretty tough on equipment! Did you guys experience "extreme cold temps" immediately following the storm?


Tough on trucks, no problem for Bobcat.wesport Yes it got cold following the storm. Made snow blowing a little easier the next day.



Longae29;1544875 said:


> Glad we only got a few inches. First storm had to be fun with that much snow. The cobwebs go away pretty quick id imagine. We will be in Madison tonight doing some stacking at our properties. Lesson learned don't hire a sub 90 miles away who doesn't have a wheel loader


Lots of guys without heavy equipment I'm sure were destroyed by this storm.



alldayrj;1544880 said:


> damn thats a hell of a kick off storm, you did a good job though.
> 
> makes me miss those good ole blizzards and 24+ hours in a skid steer staring at snow banks


Thanks, and yeah, hate starting with one of these biggies.


----------



## WIPensFan

Couple pics from relatives house, their guy didn't show as of this morning so I went and did it with "BOB".


----------



## Red_Rattler

That storm was def a workout for the mind body and especially trucks.... It was a never ending battle. got stuck about 10 times once bad enough I had to get pulled out by one of out other trucks. I took a few pictures but I was too busy losing my mind and trying to move snow as far back as I could to stop! The real pita was nothing has froze or has a good frost in it. We will have a fair amount of turf repair come spring...


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1544977 said:


> Couple pics from relatives house, their guy didn't show as of this morning so I went and did it with "BOB".


Pics you say??


----------



## Longae29

Probably makes a guy want to hold on to his skidsteer....


----------



## erkoehler

Longae29;1545096 said:


> Probably makes a guy want to hold on to his skidsteer....


I was wondering when someone would point that out!


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1545079 said:


> Pics you say??


WTF??? I edited that post and put them up, then previewed it and it showed them as being attached. Sorry, I will put them up.



Longae29;1545096 said:


> Probably makes a guy want to hold on to his skidsteer....


I've had 5 calls on that skidsteer. in the last 2 days. :laughing: Everyone heehaws around or wants to trade me something, or needs to sell something before they can buy it. It's comical.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

This storm was awesome! I spent 34 hours in the truck. It came on a weekday during the day so we could run all day long. I think I plowed the bigger Kwik Trip six times on Thursday. Don't think we quite got 20" but it was definitely 15+. *Does anybody have a link to map showing snow totals from this storm?* It was big relief when the big loader finally showed up in our part of town. That machine is just crazy in how much snow it will move/stack.
Highlight of the event was the new driveway that was added it my route. About 1000' feet long through the woods. I would guess about 150' of elevation in the last 400' ... AND it turns ... SHARPLY!. I took one of the guys running a tractor and blower with me because I thought he would just be able to blow his way up there. He did fine until we hit the uphill. At that point he could not even climb the hill with the 4WD locked in and the blower off the ground. I ended up plowing it going uphill. Took about 45 minutes to do the uphill section. Took to backing down to the flatter area and getting a good run. Plow 'til I ran out of traction/speed, flip the spreader on and back back down the hill. Repeat. Finally got to the top and signaled the tractor guy to follow me. He came up the hill and about 20' short of the top he ran out of traction. Back down the hill he went ... sliding. Give him big props, he didn't panic, just kinda rolled with the slide so he could steer. About 100' down he got to some salted blacktop and was able to stop. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the driveway drops off 20' or more on one side. This one is gonna be a highlight anytime it's slick.


----------



## WIPensFan

Pics that vanished earlier...


----------



## WIPensFan

bliz&hinikerDLR;1545141 said:


> This storm was awesome! I spent 34 hours in the truck. It came on a weekday during the day so we could run all day long. I think I plowed the bigger Kwik Trip six times on Thursday. Don't think we quite got 20" but it was definitely 15+. *Does anybody have a link to map showing snow totals from this storm?* It was big relief when the big loader finally showed up in our part of town. That machine is just crazy in how much snow it will move/stack.
> Highlight of the event was the new driveway that was added it my route. About 1000' feet long through the woods. I would guess about 150' of elevation in the last 400' ... AND it turns ... SHARPLY!. I took one of the guys running a tractor and blower with me because I thought he would just be able to blow his way up there. He did fine until we hit the uphill. At that point he could not even climb the hill with the 4WD locked in and the blower off the ground. I ended up plowing it going uphill. Took about 45 minutes to do the uphill section. Took to backing down to the flatter area and getting a good run. Plow 'til I ran out of traction/speed, flip the spreader on and back back down the hill. Repeat. Finally got to the top and signaled the tractor guy to follow me. He came up the hill and about 20' short of the top he ran out of traction. Back down the hill he went ... sliding. Give him big props, he didn't panic, just kinda rolled with the slide so he could steer. About 100' down he got to some salted blacktop and was able to stop. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the driveway drops off 20' or more on one side. This one is gonna be a highlight anytime it's slick.


We're gonna have to work on your definition of "awesome".

Where are you in WI?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

North of Madison about an hour.


----------



## WIPensFan

bliz&hinikerDLR;1545159 said:


> North of Madison about an hour.


Based on the map on the news, I bet you were in the 10-15" range. Just a guess though.


----------



## WIPensFan

bliz&hinikerDLR;1545159 said:


> North of Madison about an hour.


I found this if it helps.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/lsr/lsr.php?&elm=winter&dates=20121221


----------



## oldperson

WIPensFan;1545146 said:


> Pics that vanished earlier...


I am curious about how you determine how much a customer pays? In the case of this big snow what does customer expect? Clean it up at by 8:00 am and then again in the evening? So do you get paid each visit? Commericial would probably want it cleaned constantly during the day?


----------



## WIPensFan

oldperson;1545871 said:


> I am curious about how you determine how much a customer pays? In the case of this big snow what does customer expect? Clean it up at by 8:00 am and then again in the evening? So do you get paid each visit? Commericial would probably want it cleaned constantly during the day?


The answers to your questions are all over this site. Do a search of these topics. Not trying to come across as mean, but there is so much involved I don't want to get into in this thread. Maybe ask in the new to plowing section.


----------



## Raymond S.

Nice pics Greg. The only thing good about the wet snow is how it wipes clean. Lots look real good. For the record, there's absolutely NOTHING awesome about that. Just looking at the pics puts knots in my stomach. The last group of pics w/ the skid at the residential, now that's actually not too bad. I actually "enjoy" plowing once the storm has passed and you're not on a schedule, just opening up the few remaining places that don't have to be done by 7:00. Plowing with the storm literally takes years off my life.


----------



## WIPensFan

Thanks much Adam. I agree with everything you said. When it's snowing so hard like it was and you're making no progress, you start to feel like it may never end. Just trying to make your way around the city is a daunting task.


----------



## Justinpost440

How's the 6.0 in the dump truck? Im Thinking about going back to gassers.


----------



## Red_Rattler

I can agree with plowing with this storm has shortened my life :laughing: By the end of 36hours I was ready to just park the truck and walk away for alil bit. Like I said no great pics got taken since I had to keep moving since it was getting more difficult by the min. So just some random pile pictures and a couple pics of some long single pushes that looked like a couple months worth of pushes. Last but not least my worst stuck with the truck, front tires were about 2' front touching the ground so I had time to get a pic of that while waiting for my other guy to pull me out.... Only was stuck about 9 times before that as well. Everything took a beating.


----------



## Red_Rattler




----------



## WIPensFan

Justinpost440;1546149 said:


> How's the 6.0 in the dump truck? Im Thinking about going back to gassers.


I think it's great. I've never run out of power pushing or thought...I wish I had a bigger engine.


----------



## WIPensFan

Red_Rattler;1546152 said:


>


Nice pics Red! You had some "fun" to I see.


----------



## Red_Rattler

"FUN" indeed....


----------



## 964doorblaze

Justinpost440;1546149 said:


> How's the 6.0 in the dump truck? Im Thinking about going back to gassers.


not to thread jack but i hate my 6.0 in my 2012 2500 pulling a trailer with a car on it feels like a dog plowing didnt have much trouble but first driveway i hit friday night tpms lights flashing everywhere.... i wish i wouldve gotten the diesel. i went from a powerstroke last year to this new truck


----------



## DeggyD

I live in DeForest, a few miles north of Madison. Not much drifting in my driveway. After blowing out a path, I measured 15-16" consistently. I also have my business that I plow out with a beater '93 2500. Its a straight rectangle, 24 spots with no obstacles. I usually start at the street and push everything to the back. I couldnt plow it out during the storm, so I had to wait til it all ended. Well, I park the truck behind the building. I nearly needed a snowmobile to get to it. I had to plow from the back to the front in a herring-bone pattern. Then of course the bottom few inches were wet n heavy, so the plow rode up. Had to get out at least 8 times to dig out and salt under the wheels. I would have preferred to plow it 2-3 times, but just couldn't. Good thing we were closed the next day so I could spend all day clearing it.

I bought the beater plow because I thought...'I'm not paying $100 to clear this lot every time it snows...' I definitely see why the pros charge what they do. I also consider changin my profession because plowing is SO DAMN FUN! Maybe not after 16" though.


----------



## WIPensFan

DeggyD;1547631 said:


> I live in DeForest, a few miles north of Madison. Not much drifting in my driveway. After blowing out a path, I measured 15-16" consistently. I also have my business that I plow out with a beater '93 2500. Its a straight rectangle, 24 spots with no obstacles. I usually start at the street and push everything to the back. I couldnt plow it out during the storm, so I had to wait til it all ended. Well, I park the truck behind the building. I nearly needed a snowmobile to get to it. I had to plow from the back to the front in a herring-bone pattern. Then of course the bottom few inches were wet n heavy, so the plow rode up. Had to get out at least 8 times to dig out and salt under the wheels. I would have preferred to plow it 2-3 times, but just couldn't. Good thing we were closed the next day so I could spend all day clearing it.
> 
> I bought the beater plow because I thought...'I'm not paying $100 to clear this lot every time it snows...' I definitely see why the pros charge what they do. I also consider changin my profession because plowing is SO DAMN FUN! Maybe not after 16" though.


Good to here from someone close by. Hopefully next time you plow things will go smoother. Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

A few more pictures with my better camera, nothing to exciting.


----------



## wewille

This just brought back some awful nightmares. I thought i was going to sleep great with the Packers win, but now im reliving this nightmare! I think it was the toughest storm ive ever dealt with in my 8 years at it. Broke alot of stuff, but still got the job done and made everybody happy! Nice pictures, where is your shop? We are down in Oregon on N. Main Street.


----------



## WIPensFan

wewille;1558741 said:


> This just brought back some awful nightmares. I thought i was going to sleep great with the Packers win, but now im reliving this nightmare! I think it was the toughest storm ive ever dealt with in my 8 years at it. Broke alot of stuff, but still got the job done and made everybody happy! Nice pictures, where is your shop? We are down in Oregon on N. Main Street.


:laughing: Yeah, it was a tough one. I'm in Middleton. Thanks for the comments, glad to hear from someone close by.Thumbs Up


----------



## tread lightly services

i was in a s300 bobcat. this storm was a beast!! 

glad i was in a skid loader! 10 foot blade on it, late in the night i switched to the 100 inch snow bucket for stacking, priceless !!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Awesome pictures, but gave me flashbacks of the 2010-2011 season, where it seemed we were getting those storms weekly.


----------



## WIPensFan

tread lightly services;1558799 said:


> i was in a s300 bobcat. this storm was a beast!!
> 
> glad i was in a skid loader! 10 foot blade on it, late in the night i switched to the 100 inch snow bucket for stacking, priceless !!


I agree, the loaders are priceless. Really gives a piece of mind when the big ones hit.



JTVLandscaping;1559070 said:


> Awesome pictures, but gave me flashbacks of the 2010-2011 season, where it seemed we were getting those storms weekly.


Thanks. The problem with our area and many others is that we are not used to these big storms. They are happening more frequently though. The areas that get lake effect and higher snow totals yearly are more used to these storms, and don't freak out like we do. I would rather not have to become accustomed to large snow storms, lets just have 10 - 2" snowfalls.Thumbs Up


----------



## Winter-rocks

We Had 15" in my area and it was a blast (atleast for awhile) Our Loaders were a life saver and ran around the clock for 2 days. Great way to start out the season and to top it off no breakdowns!!


----------



## tmlawncare

Wow huge storm. You mentioned that you had to plow the property 8 time over the two day period. Did you charge them for all 8 plowings or was it contract work? Just curious. We run into these multiday events one in a while and it is hard to figure the billing. What really needs to be done vs. preventative measures so we don't get in a bad situation. A few years ago we had over 12" dump with 40mph wind. A few lots we had over half the lot with 4 foot deep snow with places even with the top of the cab. A front end loader had to be brought in to move it around. Seeing that has made me paronoid ever since.


----------



## WIPensFan

Winter-rocks;1559256 said:


> We Had 15" in my area and it was a blast (atleast for awhile) Our Loaders were a life saver and ran around the clock for 2 days. Great way to start out the season and to top it off no breakdowns!!


No breakdowns is huge, good for you. Without that storm it's been slim pickens.



tmlawncare;1559269 said:


> Wow huge storm. You mentioned that you had to plow the property 8 time over the two day period. Did you charge them for all 8 plowings or was it contract work? Just curious. We run into these multiday events one in a while and it is hard to figure the billing. What really needs to be done vs. preventative measures so we don't get in a bad situation. A few years ago we had over 12" dump with 40mph wind. A few lots we had over half the lot with 4 foot deep snow with places even with the top of the cab. A front end loader had to be brought in to move it around. Seeing that has made me paronoid ever since.


Yes, I charge per time and based on number of inches. This place doesn't close because of weather so employees are going to show up or stay overnight to ensure people are there. I tried my best to make sure when they arrived they could enter and park their vehicles. Once they show up, my options for pushing and stacking become extremely limited. So, I plow it all, and then do it over and over till I can't. Then, during lunch hrs they always have a few that leave for lunch. Sure enough, during this storm there were 3-4 coming and going while I was clearing the lanes. Had to get out and push one guy and took 20 min to get him out because his little car had bald tires. It's ok, I can't have abandond cars strewn all over the place. They also get Fed-Ex and UPS deliveries through out the day and I definately can't have those guys getting stuck there! So I kept detailed records of times I was there on site, as well as how much snow had accumulated when I plowed it and so on. Funny, you lose track of what day and time it is during these events, impossible to think back on what you did after the fact. Becomes like the David after dentist video on YouTube..."Is this real life!!"


----------



## Winter-rocks

We were in the same boat too....kept going back to places non stop. Only had a few places that closed down the rest kept going. One of the places have, we had to keep someone there the whole time ( wedsnight at midnight to friday midnight) to keep up for they have nonstop semis all day and night. Good thing it was by the hour account. We do what ever out accounts want to keep them happy. And for the breakdown we take very very very good care of everything for that reason. Worked for a guys 10+ years ago and he always had problems and I told myself I wasnt gonna be anything like that. Don't make money when things arent moving.


----------



## snowremoval4les

I love your set up you have on the dump there with the power plow and daniels back blade. Nice pics, looks like you had fun last storm!


----------



## WIPensFan

snowremoval4les;1559548 said:


> I love your set up you have on the dump there with the power plow and daniels back blade. Nice pics, looks like you had fun last storm!


Thanks, I love that truck. Oh yeah, big fun.


----------



## scott3430

Boy we sure missed that nice storm up where I am - N.W. part of WI. Nice for you guys tho!


----------



## WIPensFan

scott3430;1559564 said:


> Boy we sure missed that nice storm up where I am - N.W. part of WI. Nice for you guys tho!


The way these big storms are happening, you'll get one probably.


----------



## scott3430

WIPensFan;1559572 said:


> The way these big storms are happening, you'll get one probably.


Actually now that you say that, the first part of december we got about 12" storm up here. It was great to kick off the season! Haven't got much since - but maybe soon.


----------



## WIPensFan

This morning at 5:30am we had 1-2" down so I plowed and salted. Went back and cleared the lanes and salted at 11:30am because it keeps snowing. Had about 4" more at 11:30am. Will be going back later tonight to do everything again.

Took 2 pictures of this mornings plowing.


----------



## WIPensFan

Took a couple pictures from inside the Bobcat last night. Too tired to get out and get better ones, sorry, just wanted to get done.


----------



## Raymond S.

Lookin' good. Plowing looks so much more attractive when you're living vicariously through someone else's pictures. We got to plow last night and thru today. I probably could have use our backpack blowers it was so light.


----------



## WIPensFan

Raymond S.;1582147 said:


> Lookin' good. Plowing looks so much more attractive when you're living vicariously through someone else's pictures. We got to plow last night and thru today. I probably could have use our backpack blowers it was so light.


Ours started wet and heavy but as the day went on it got much colder. The top stuff was lighter at night and the bottom layer was still wet.


----------



## R75419

At this point those of us in the Toledo metro area would take the wet sloppy snow that splashes water everywhere when you stack it.....


----------



## Raymond S.

That's called rain. You should have got your fair share of that the last couple days.


----------



## WIPensFan

Raymond S.;1582200 said:


> That's called rain. You should have got your fair share of that the last couple days.


We got some of that before the snow storm. It won't rain in the summer when we need it, but come January...rain'in like a some beach.


----------



## WIPensFan

Picked up 2-3" this morning. Perfect timing on this one for a change, started at 7:00pm last night and was done by 5:00am this morning. Was fluffy too, that helps. A few pictures.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Yup that was a nice easy push. Curious to see what tonight brings... Forecasting 2-5"


----------



## WIPensFan

We picked up 8" in about 13 hrs yesterday. These are some quick pics from during the day keeping the drive lanes open. Was snowing real hard while I was there. The FastTach works awesome for clearing lanes because it doesnt let snow push off the sides under the cars. Once it gets full though, there is no turning the machine.


----------



## WIPensFan

A few pics from last night, we got about 5-6".


----------



## Billious

WIPensFan;1679080 said:


> A few pics from last night, we got about 5-6".


That was a great storm! Timed perfectly on a Sunday, ended just in time to give plenty of time to clear before the morning. Nice fluffy skiing snow! How did the night treat you?


----------



## WIPensFan

Billious;1679085 said:


> That was a great storm! Timed perfectly on a Sunday, ended just in time to give plenty of time to clear before the morning. Nice fluffy skiing snow! How did the night treat you?


Yes, it was great timing for everyone. Night was good overall, took me longer than I wanted, but I gotta get back in the groove. 

Where are you located, and how was your night/morning?


----------



## snocrete

Lookin good Greg! Since buying the 650, have you started to spend more time plowing in it, as opposed to a truck?.......been spending most of my last few winters driving 1 of the trucks, but this winter I will be getting a good portion of my time behind the controls of a skid. I've got myself on a very tight route, really close to home/shop.

All we had was a full salt run last night.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1679092 said:


> Lookin good Greg! Since buying the 650, have you started to spend more time plowing in it, as opposed to a truck?.......been spending most of my last few winters driving 1 of the trucks, but this winter I will be getting a good portion of my time behind the controls of a skid. I've got myself on a very tight route, really close to home/shop.
> 
> All we had was a full salt run last night.


:laughing: you noticed I'm always in that skid...Yeah, it's all I want to plow in now. The lot I do is kind of limited as to how it must be plowed, so the skid makes it real easy. The 10' plow is the icing on the cake. After plowing with the Blizzard 8611LP for years you can't go to much smaller so the 10' is good. Plowing with my Boss V is brutal because it seems so small to me. I'm starting to see more and more guys running plows on their skids as opposed to buckets. Being in the skid hurts my back, knees, and hips but it's just so easy to plow with. The Wolf Paws are so great, they eliminate all that spinning in place frustration I went through for years with my older machines. I have you to thank for that Thumbs Up. The worst part of using it is trailering and loading takes some time but I make up for it once I start plowing with it.


----------



## Billious

WIPensFan;1679090 said:


> Yes, it was great timing for everyone. Night was good overall, took me longer than I wanted, but I gotta get back in the groove.
> 
> Where are you located, and how was your night/morning?


I'm here in Madison. Pretty smooth night, all equipment ran to spec, didn't break anything or anyone, and was home in bed before the sun came up. That's a win in my book!


----------



## WIPensFan

Billious;1679124 said:


> I'm here in Madison. Pretty smooth night, all equipment ran to spec, didn't break anything or anyone, and was home in bed before the sun came up. That's a win in my book!


Always good to not break "anyone"!

Glad it went well.


----------



## Billious

With my employees, it's never a given...


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1679115 said:


> :laughing: you noticed I'm always in that skid...Yeah, it's all I want to plow in now. The lot I do is kind of limited as to how it must be plowed, so the skid makes it real easy. The 10' plow is the icing on the cake. After plowing with the Blizzard 8611LP for years you can't go to much smaller so the 10' is good. Plowing with my Boss V is brutal because it seems so small to me. I'm starting to see more and more guys running plows on their skids as opposed to buckets. Being in the skid hurts my back, knees, and hips but it's just so easy to plow with. The Wolf Paws are so great, they eliminate all that spinning in place frustration I went through for years with my older machines. I have you to thank for that Thumbs Up. The worst part of using it is trailering and loading takes some time but I make up for it once I start plowing with it.


 Your welcome :salute: I'm not surprised to hear your using it more & more...you have a very functional & efficient setup thereThumbs Up Hope it treats you well for yrs to come!


----------



## Longae29

0% complaints and everything was plowed salted and walks done on time. Couple new guys did real well. 2nd year guy gets an F-. Got some guys out for drifting now....hauling snow and getting eyes on some jobs tonight.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1679188 said:


> 0% complaints and everything was plowed salted and walks done on time. Couple new guys did real well. 2nd year guy gets an F-. Got some guys out for drifting now....hauling snow and getting eyes on some jobs tonight.


How does one earn a F-?


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1679206 said:


> How does one earn a F-?


Knocking down a tree....hitting a light pole....and not mentioning it. Another job he plowed all the snow to where it wasnt supposed to be. We did a preseason site visit and he has site maps in the truck....and whining that a 4500 couldnt push "that much snow". Bull.. that snow was like cotton...


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1679214 said:


> Knocking down a tree....hitting a light pole....and not mentioning it. Another job he plowed all the snow to where it wasnt supposed to be. We did a preseason site visit and he has site maps in the truck.


Yikes! I would say he earned that grade.


----------



## Bossman 92

Longae29;1679214 said:


> Knocking down a tree....hitting a light pole....and not mentioning it. Another job he plowed all the snow to where it wasnt supposed to be. We did a preseason site visit and he has site maps in the truck....and whining that a 4500 couldnt push "that much snow". Bull.. that snow was like cotton...


Sorry to hear that. Sounds like you hired the guy I fired last year. 

My guy put all the snow from one lot in front of the dumpsters. Wasnt so funny when he had to go back and fix it on his time.


----------



## Billious

Bossman 92;1679291 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sounds like you hired the guy I fired last year.
> 
> My guy put all the snow from one lot in front of the dumpsters. Wasnt so funny when he had to go back and fix it on his time.


"Before you go to shovel tha sidewalk, please be sure to clear edge-to-edge. Since we've had issues with that tonight, are you clear on what I mean by edge-to-edge?"

5 minutes later....

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! WTF?!?!


----------



## Bossman 92

Billious;1679315 said:


> "Before you go to shovel tha sidewalk, please be sure to clear edge-to-edge. Since we've had issues with that tonight, are you clear on what I mean by edge-to-edge?"
> 
> 5 minutes later....
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! WTF?!?!


LOL!! Yup

Same guy as I mentioned above....... blew all the snow out of a driveway into the road (right at the end of the driveway) and left!! Drive looked great but unless you had a plow truck you were not getting in the driveway. Moron! Even after I explained it to him he gave me a blank look as if he had no idea.


----------



## WIPensFan

Couple 3 pics from this morning. Last one was at a grocery store near the Starbucks I stopped at after finishing up. It's 4 degrees outside with wind chills in the negatives...great scooter weather!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That is a lot of snow. You aren't going to have any where to put more snow come February!


----------



## WIPensFan

Glenn Lawn Care;1680909 said:


> That is a lot of snow. You aren't going to have any where to put more snow come February!


God I hope so!


----------



## Bossman 92

WIPensFan;1680778 said:


> Couple 3 pics from this morning. Last one was at a grocery store near the Starbucks I stopped at after finishing up. It's 4 degrees outside with wind chills in the negatives...great scooter weather!


My god....Is bird traveling up your way?? Looks like his hog!


----------



## alldayrj

Bossman 92;1681575 said:


> My god....Is bird traveling up your way?? Looks like his hog!


Thats his estimate vehicle, recovery towscooter, and parts runner


----------



## scooter97

Oh god I just read through that thread today too funny


----------



## WIPensFan

Bossman 92;1681575 said:


> My god....Is bird traveling up your way?? Looks like his hog!


Ha, maybe?!?


----------



## Nero

Can tell me about the Daniels 7'6" Pull Plow. do you keep it on for the most part & What do you use it for most of the time. Driveways or lots?

Thanks for the pic's, Looks Great!


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1682468 said:


> Can tell me about the Daniels 7'6" Pull Plow. do you keep it on for the most part & What do you use it for most of the time. Driveways or lots?
> 
> Thanks for the pic's, Looks Great!


Thanks. The pull plow on the 1 ton dump is an 8'er. The one I don't have hooked up to my red pickup is a 7'6". I used to do lots of driveways. I no longer do residential just because I cut back a lot. I keep that plow on for counter weight and use it at my commercial lot I do. Pulls out snow by dumpsters and a few hard to get parking stalls. It is really made to do drives, it is awesome for that. The pump and hydraulic hoses are permanently mounted under the dump box so all I do in the spring is take the hitch cylinder off and the blade itself, takes less than 5 min. Any other questions just ask.


----------



## Nero

WIPensFan;1682479 said:


> Thanks. The pull plow on the 1 ton dump is an 8'er. The one I don't have hooked up to my red pickup is a 7'6". I used to do lots of driveways. I no longer do residential just because I cut back a lot. I keep that plow on for counter weight and use it at my commercial lot I do. Pulls out snow by dumpsters and a few hard to get parking stalls. It is really made to do drives, it is awesome for that. The pump and hydraulic hoses are permanently mounted under the dump box so all I do in the spring is take the hitch cylinder off and the blade itself, takes less than 5 min. Any other questions just ask.


Do they work well on the longer driveway's that have a small radius circle on drive as well?


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1682485 said:


> Do they work well on the longer driveway's that have a small radius circle on drive as well?


Yes, very good for circles. I had a few semi circle drives over the years. One pass with both plows down and you're done.


----------



## Nero

WIPensFan;1682493 said:


> Yes, very good for circles. I had a few semi circle drives over the years. One pass with both plows down and you're done.


Nice....I am going to look at them again. Where do you think is the best place to buy? Thank you.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1682518 said:


> Nice....I am going to look at them again. Where do you think is the best place to buy? Thank you.


That I'm not sure of. Maybe check Daniels website for dealer locations. Got mine in Deerfield, WI. That might not be the closest for you but if you want more info about my guy then PM me.


----------



## WIPensFan

Took a couple shots of clearing drive lanes 2 days ago. This is about 4:30pm before everyone goes home. About 2.5-3" at this point. ( aboot 6.35-7.62cm for the Canadians tymusic )


----------



## Mark13

For running drive isles and such while the parking spaces are full, how do you like the expandable style plows compared to a V? Not so much plow width, but snow containment/easy of controlling run off.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark13;1688967 said:


> For running drive isles and such while the parking spaces are full, how do you like the expandable style plows compared to a V? Not so much plow width, but snow containment/easy of controlling run off.


I think they are better, much better actually. I suppose you could have a 9'2" Boss with wings and be close to as good, but then you are that wide always. Turning while in full V is also very difficult if not impossible, where as with this plow you can make a turn as long as it's not too heavy a load. I think the expandables excel at running isles really.


----------



## dieselboy01

Do you have light up plow markers on the pull plow?


----------



## WIPensFan

dieselboy01;1689277 said:


> Do you have light up plow markers on the pull plow?


Yes...( needed 10 characters )


----------



## dieselboy01

WIPensFan;1689285 said:


> Yes...( needed 10 characters )


I've never seen them. Looks good tho!


----------



## LawnGuy110

I gotta be honest....I kinda hate you right now


----------



## WIPensFan

dieselboy01;1689556 said:


> I've never seen them. Looks good tho!


Thank you.



Kidmows;1689631 said:


> I gotta be honest....I kinda hate you right now


:laughing: Why? Rangers fan??


----------



## WIPensFan

A few pictures from last night after I got back to the shop. Plowed the few inches that fell on New Years Eve. Business account was closed New Years Day and there was a chance for more during the day( never happened ) so I waited it out and then went at night.


----------



## Antlerart06

I seen your sides on not much.

I see you haul your skid around your route spread out a lot?

Enjoyed looking at your photos 

See you windrow a lot or that's when you take pics


----------



## WIPensFan

Antlerart06;1731855 said:


> I seen your sides on not much.
> 
> I see you haul your skid around your route spread out a lot?
> 
> Enjoyed looking at your photos
> 
> See you windrow a lot or that's when you take pics


My route is my shop and the one other place in all the pics. I windrow everything unless the place is open for business, and in that case I take my truck on the light ones and the FastTach on the heavier snow. I don't want to be in the parking lot snapping pictures during times when employees are around and I'm in a rush to get things clear. Thanks for looking at my pics and I'll try to get more of the FastTach plowing on the machine, maybe a video if things work out timing wise.


----------



## Antlerart06

WIPensFan;1731867 said:


> My route is my shop and the one other place in all the pics. I windrow everything unless the place is open for business, and in that case I take my truck on the light ones and the FastTach on the heavier snow. I don't want to be in the parking lot snapping pictures during times when employees are around and I'm in a rush to get things clear. Thanks for looking at my pics and I'll try to get more of the FastTach plowing on the machine, maybe a video if things work out timing wise.


I know the thing about time. I pack my camera and I forget I have it.
I run my skid at the complex on day after cleanups and I tried to take video and I need a camera mount on the door to be hands free.

Say is it faster for you haul it vs just driving the skid

Try get some videos I like watching youtube stuff more then watching TV anymore


----------



## DeggyD

WIPensFan;1704655 said:


> Plowed the few inches that fell on New Years Eve. Business account was closed New Years Day and there was a chance for more during the day( never happened ) so I waited it out and then went at night.


I waited for the extra snow too. The weather people have been stupidly wrong about snow this year. Just last week they said scattered flurries Fri and 2-4" on Sat. It snowed a solid inch on Friday and NOTHING on Saturday. So much hype nowadays with the media. OH NO!!! SNOW EVENT!!! SNOW EMERGENCY!!! WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY!!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!! Whatever it takes to get viewers to check in over and over...


----------



## WIPensFan

Antlerart06;1731881 said:


> I know the thing about time. I pack my camera and I forget I have it.
> I run my skid at the complex on day after cleanups and I tried to take video and I need a camera mount on the door to be hands free.
> 
> Say is it faster for you haul it vs just driving the skid
> 
> Try get some videos I like watching youtube stuff more then watching TV anymore


Wouldn't be able to just drive the skid to the account as it's too far away. Will do on the videos.Thumbs Up



DeggyD;1732055 said:


> I waited for the extra snow too. The weather people have been stupidly wrong about snow this year. Just last week they said scattered flurries Fri and 2-4" on Sat. It snowed a solid inch on Friday and NOTHING on Saturday. So much hype nowadays with the media. OH NO!!! SNOW EVENT!!! SNOW EMERGENCY!!! WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY!!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!! Whatever it takes to get viewers to check in over and over...


Yes, very true.


----------



## Antlerart06

WIPensFan;1731867 said:


> My route is my shop and the one other place in all the pics. I windrow everything unless the place is open for business, and in that case I take my truck on the light ones and the FastTach on the heavier snow. I don't want to be in the parking lot snapping pictures during times when employees are around and I'm in a rush to get things clear. Thanks for looking at my pics and I'll try to get more of the FastTach plowing on the machine, maybe a video if things work out timing wise.


You been holding out I found your youtube channel Made few videos few days ago or up loaded them


----------



## Antlerart06

Looks like you need sides on From watching looks like you wasting time trying windrow all time Don't want offend you Just what I see from watching.

You running that 10ft plow can hold lots of snow with the sides on

I see you put down pressure all time I see your front tires off the ground. I found out if you keep all 4 wheels on the ground and pitch the plow forward it cleans like it does with down pressure.

Always nice be able watch others plow a person can learn a lot


----------



## WIPensFan

Trust me if there was a better way I would know it. This account is not made for a pusher. The snow has to go to certain areas in order to do it the fastest way. Plus 8" curbs make getting the snow over, with the pusher on, impossible. It's much cleaner with the plow and faster if you windrow.

As far as down pressure on the plow, that is to keep the plow from lifting off the ground when the ground is uneven. I don't need the down pressure to scrape, the plow does fine, I just want it to stay in contact with the pavement.

I posted those videos in the picture threads a few days ago. Thanks for watching them.


----------



## DeggyD

Just in case anyone else goes searching 

That looks fun. So maneuverable instead of push forward, back all the way up, repeat. How's the visibility? I have only been in a bobcat twice, so I am not very familiar. I would be nervous about backing up into someones car or something.


----------



## WIPensFan

DeggyD;1733080 said:


> Just in case anyone else goes searching
> 
> That looks fun. So maneuverable instead of push forward, back all the way up, repeat. How's the visibility? I have only been in a bobcat twice, so I am not very familiar. I would be nervous about backing up into someones car or something.


Thanks. Visability is ok, but with a 10' plow on the front you have to keep the arms up sometimes to see better. When backing you can see pretty good.


----------



## Antlerart06

DeggyD;1733080 said:


> Just in case anyone else goes searching
> 
> That looks fun. So maneuverable instead of push forward, back all the way up, repeat. How's the visibility? I have only been in a bobcat twice, so I am not very familiar. I would be nervous about backing up into someones car or something.


If you map the lot out and can stack snow at both ends. Its faster for a skid to never back up. Lay it off where you plow both ways.
Even if you cant stack at both ends, you can still plow both ways. One way you stack and windrow back. 
Compare to a truck or a tractor the skid advantage is to be able turn around on a dime and plow the other way vs tractor or truck has to back up

I added a skid to my parking lot fleet this year and where it takes my truck with a 8.6/wings 30mins to plow a lot and at same lot. Now with my skid taking it 20mins with a box 7.5 plow There no time wasting from backing up. The plow is in the snow all the time.


----------

